# My new puppy, Diesel!



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Not about hedgehogs, but I just had to share! My new puppy, Diesel. He's a Papillon


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

He is very cute! Congratulations!!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

He' adorable!!!! I've heard papillions are a good breed


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

A little stunner!  This breed is awesome you are very lucky!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

AWWWWWW

I absolutely adore papillons!

Has he gotten the "papillon crazies" yet?
I've heard they go insanely hyper during random periods of the day :lol:


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

:lol: Such a tuff name for such a tiny puppy! lol I opened the thread expecting a pit bull or something. How adorable!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

awe, congrats! i've also heard good things about this breed. is he your first dog?


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

amber.vroman said:


> :lol: Such a tuff name for such a tiny puppy! lol I opened the thread expecting a pit bull or something. How adorable!


He thinks he's tough


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

fracturedcircle said:


> awe, congrats! i've also heard good things about this breed. is he your first dog?


Haha nope! Just the newest edition  I have... 12... :shock: Now 13.
-2 Tri-Colour Rough Collies
-Sable Blue Merle Rough Collie
-German Shepherd
-Shih tzu
-Shih tzu/Lhasa apso
-Shih tzu/Poodle
-2 Black & Tan Pugs
-Tan Pug
-Shetland Sheepdog
-Bernese Mountain Dog


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

And the little ones:

All my dogs are rescues


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You have beautiful babies, they are so loveable


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay, so I was rolling through the threads, and I saw you had shi-tzus and mixed types of them. I have this awful competitive edge :twisted: LOL. And I have one too, I hope you don't mind me posting her. Her name is Dolly, and she is 12 years old, and 13 in October, on the third. Herrreee she iss![attachment=2:1c9ipouk]Photo on 2011-05-31 at 17.50.jpg[/attachment:1c9ipouk]


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwh lovely.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

All the pictures are lovely! I wish we could have a dog...but it's either a dog or a hubby! :lol: 

Beautiful & congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Hedgehogaholic (Jun 4, 2011)

"Papillon" doesn't that mean butterfly in french? I guess they're named that because of their huge ears :lol:, the ears could be like butterfly wings (no offense intended :?, but lol :lol


----------

